# The idiot on my back wheel



## BigAl68 (10 Sep 2014)

Does anyone else suffer from this?

Over the past few weeks I seem to be getting two different cyclists getting on my back wheel and staying there. One is a fairly nice young lad who after talking to him last week now, when given the lift of the right elbow, comes past and takes over and we seem to get home fine. I don't know they guy but he is polite and we say hi and bye when we meet and part. The other older guy in his fourties rides like an idiot. He gets behind me, half wheels me and once touched my rear mech. I have asked politely to pull back or pass without joy so yesterday I had enough and gave him a piece of my mind. He seemed to think I was the one in the wrong...

Anyone else deal with idiots like this. It should be noted we are on the Bristol to Bath Cycle Path and I am trying to get home quickly but safely and give other walkers and riders due care and respect but this guy is a nobber.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2014)

I'd look down at the bike a few times then slow as if I had a mechanical then when he overtook wheelsuck the fecker muttering and grousing about nowt in particular. See how he likes it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Sep 2014)

Fart


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Sep 2014)

It mainly happens to me on my commute home, which is mostly uphill. When I find I'm being trailed by a wheelsucker I let the bike coast long enough to force him to pass; it's a stupid thing to sit on a stranger's back wheel on a commute. I never follow another cyclist any closer than one or two bike lengths.

GC


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2014)

Two realist options. If you're legs are man enough you.can so we up an lose them. If not, slow right down until they get bored.and overtake, then return the favour.

Or just ignore them.


----------



## BSRU (10 Sep 2014)

I had someone draft/half wheel me last night, unfortunately for them I was riding easy so just stuck on the big ring and burnt them off.


----------



## Blue (10 Sep 2014)

Clear your nose at regular intervals and make sure to aim high!


----------



## BigAl68 (10 Sep 2014)

I can put my head down and push on but I am trying to keep to a reasonable speed and not piss off the other path users. I sometimes get one in the morning and then it's a different matter and it's goodbye and off I go. If the idiot could ride I wouldn't be so pissed off and the young lad is very welcome as he then takes his turn for the last few miles. I don't know maybe I should leave a little later to avoid him but I want to get home to spend time with kids


----------



## BigAl68 (10 Sep 2014)

raleighnut said:


> I'd look down at the bike a few times then slow as if I had a mechanical then when he overtook wheelsuck the fecker muttering and grousing about nowt in particular. See how he likes it.



He can't go fast enough to be honest. He picks me up on a downhill but when he has passed I get up to him too quickly and then have to freewheel. Lol


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Sep 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It mainly happens to me on my commute home, which is mostly uphill. When I find I'm being trailed by a wheelsucker I let the bike coast long enough to force him to pass; it's a stupid thing to sit on a stranger's back wheel on a commute. I never follow another cyclist any closer than one or two bike lengths.
> 
> GC


I do exactly the same. If you stop pedaling, all but the dumbest will get the hint.


----------



## BigAl68 (10 Sep 2014)

victor said:


> I do exactly the same. If you stop pedaling, all but the dumbest will get the hint.



He is too thick to notice. Hey ho the joys of commuting. It should be noted he also wears sandles and will probably disappear when the weather turns


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> He can't go fast enough to be honest. He picks me up on a downhill but when he has passed I get up to him too quickly and then have to freewheel. Lol


Then tell the onanist to go forth and multiply using blunt Anglo-Saxon terminology.


----------



## BigAl68 (10 Sep 2014)

raleighnut said:


> Then tell the onanist to go forth and multiply using blunt Anglo-Saxon terminology.



That is what happened yesterday.


----------



## Labradorofperception (10 Sep 2014)

I used to regularly find myself some muppet's paceman on the pull up from Leeds city centre to Lawnswood roundabout. One or two of the Lawnswood chain gangers thought it would be fine to sit on the commuterman's wheel all the way up Woodhouse Lane and Otley Road to their meeting point at the school gates. Thing is they were punters themselves. 

I used to repay the favour and sit on when I caught them on the Pool descent. Fat old men fall faster, Fat old men who have been biking twice their age and have DH rig at home fall even faster. 

They don't like it up 'em....


----------



## summerdays (10 Sep 2014)

I don't enjoy the experience, I will sit behind someone for a bit if I'm not sure I'm faster than them, but only for a short while. There is one bloke who makes a habit of it, and I usually loose him on a hill when he gets bored of how slow I go. But then I catch him up again later as he sits behind the next person. I expect they tailgate on the motorway too!


----------



## glenn forger (10 Sep 2014)

Nobody can keep up with me, ahem.


----------



## Rooster1 (10 Sep 2014)

I only draft for a short time, a few seconds, then I either pull back a bikes length or try and overtake. What you don't do is edge alongside, even for a moment - LETHAL!


----------



## uphillstruggler (10 Sep 2014)

invite him up front for a chat - it seemed to work with the young lad.

other than that, regular nose clearing


----------



## luckyfox (10 Sep 2014)

Just pin a note to your back saying: "Pass me or back the fudge off" If he's close enough to read it he may get the message? I really dont like it, i'm not overly speed confident on the roads. We should have a national sign like an L plate that shows we're slower/reasonably paced cyclists

Off road is a whole different world tho!


----------



## Globalti (10 Sep 2014)

On the London 100 (shortened to 86 thanks to the American hurricane) a very pleasant woman cyclist got on my back wheel and rode along with me for a while, probably happy that I was one of the few who had fitted protection to prevent her from getting a face full of spray. We alternated with our efforts for a few miles and enjoyed some great intercourse until I experienced a sudden deflation and she left me.


----------



## Markymark (10 Sep 2014)

My simple 'overtake me or **** off' line usually gets my feelings across.


----------



## Longshot (10 Sep 2014)

Out of interest, what do you think is an acceptable distance to sit behind another cyclist for any length of time? It happens to me occasionally - I get behind someone and don't really want to go past but also don't want to draft them as I feel that's impolite. So, how far is OK?


----------



## hatwell (10 Sep 2014)

I too would to interested in the above. Also, I will sit on people's wheel if they have decided to pass me and then just plonk themselves right in front on me at only marginally faster than the speed I'm already travelling, this absolutely does my head in.


----------



## Markymark (10 Sep 2014)

Overlapping wheels can f right off. Cars recommend 2s but I would say 1s for a bike as they could avoid easier and see through better.


----------



## Globalti (10 Sep 2014)

Just do it, thousands of artics and buses can't be wrong.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2014)

Globalti said:


> On the London 100 (shortened to 86 thanks to the American hurricane) a very pleasant woman cyclist got on my back wheel and rode along with me for a while, probably happy that I was one of the few who had fitted protection to prevent her from getting a face full of spray. We alternated with our efforts for a few miles and enjoyed some great intercourse until I experienced a sudden deflation and she left me.


It happens to the best of us.

I recommend Marathons for protection against these incidents


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Sep 2014)

Here's an idea...












GC


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Here's an idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DCLane (10 Sep 2014)

Got one tonight south out of Leeds - kept up with me for about 30 seconds before I shot off up the hill.


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Sep 2014)

Longshot said:


> Out of interest, what do you think is an acceptable distance to sit behind another cyclist for any length of time? It happens to me occasionally - I get behind someone and don't really want to go past but also don't want to draft them as I feel that's impolite. So, how far is OK?


If you don't know each other, and your relative level of skill, the answer is "No time", for my money.


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Sep 2014)

hatwell said:


> I too would to interested in the above. Also, I will sit on people's wheel if they have decided to pass me and then just plonk themselves right in front on me at only marginally faster than the speed I'm already travelling, this absolutely does my head in.


And they usually have no bloody mudguards either. 

Young people these days, eh? 

Cuh.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Sep 2014)

Longshot said:


> Out of interest, what do you think is an acceptable distance to sit behind another cyclist for any length of time? It happens to me occasionally - I get behind someone and don't really want to go past but also don't want to draft them as I feel that's impolite. So, how far is OK?


Focus on something else - it's a journey, not a race. Generally, I only overtake going uphill, and that's because of the speed I can generate if necessary. Anyone can be a hero whizzing through the block going downhill. (Not that I have a block to whizz through, which means one is even more in tune with capabilities...) Cycling is fun for all, eh? Let the person in front lead the way - does no harm, and if they're a bit hesitant then a helpful conversation doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Longshot (11 Sep 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> If you don't know each other, and your relative level of skill, the answer is "No time", for my money.





Aperitif said:


> Focus on something else - it's a journey, not a race. Generally, I only overtake going uphill, and that's because of the speed I can generate if necessary. Anyone can be a hero whizzing through the block going downhill. (Not that I have a block to whizz through, which means one is even more in tune with capabilities...) Cycling is fun for all, eh? Let the person in front lead the way - does no harm, and if they're a bit hesitant then a helpful conversation doesn't hurt either.



I'm not entirely sure how either of these answer the question but hey, thanks anyway.


----------



## Dragonwight (11 Sep 2014)

Ah that annoying extra click click from behind that signals you are now riding a tandem with you doing all the work. I dont mind providing they are polite dont ride too close and take their turn. Its the ones that sit right up your arse and then think they have scalped you when they go by having followed you for 10 miles usually at the bottom of a hill. One guy in particular springs to mind I actually stopped he nearly crashed, then I waited until he was out of sight, I still caught up with him again went past him and suddenly he is much faster, it is ***** annoying, especially when all you want is a quiet ride alone.


----------



## compo (11 Sep 2014)

Globalti said:


> We alternated with our efforts for a few miles and enjoyed some great intercourse until I experienced a sudden deflation and she left me.



A common problem when you are getting on a bit.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Sep 2014)

Longshot said:


> I'm not entirely sure how either of these answer the question but hey, thanks anyway.


You asked; "Out of interest, what do you think is an acceptable distance to sit behind another cyclist for any length of time?"

None. That's my answer, (and what I thought I'd posted) unless you know each other & have ridden together a fair bit. NONE. 

How's that?


----------



## Globalti (11 Sep 2014)

I confess to having done it. Was out pootling last summer when two guys passed me like bats out of hell and shot off along the flat route around Longridge. I went the shorter hilly way through the town and on my way out the other side they passed me again, still going L for leather. So I jumped on and found myself blasting along like a nutter for a couple of miles, not really getting an opportunity to ask if they minded. The second rider heard me and looked round a couple of times but was too preoccupied with keeping up with his leadout man. Suddenly rider no.1 sat up and I found myself cruising past. I was ready to do some work, honest, but he had either run out of energy or was so annoyed at me that he had decided to let me pass. They both looked irritated so I made some quip about what he'd put on his cornflakes that morning and cruised on feeling a bit guilty. Oh well.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (11 Sep 2014)

I do it for a whole hour every Saturday morning on a local training run!


----------



## up hill struggle (11 Sep 2014)

Globalti said:


> I fitted protection to prevent her from getting a face full. We alternated with our efforts and enjoyed some great intercourse until I experienced a sudden deflation and she left me.



edited for comedy purpose's, reminds me of Saturday night when I was a teenager.


----------



## Cyclopathic (11 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> Two realist options. If you're legs are man enough you.can so we up an lose them. If not, slow right down until they get bored.and overtake, then return the favour.
> 
> Or just ignore them.


That's three options.


----------



## Cyclopathic (11 Sep 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Overlapping wheels can f right off. Cars recommend 2s but I would say 1s for a bike as they could avoid easier and see through better.


All well and good but it still takes 2 seconds to say "only a fool breaks the one second rule"


----------



## donnydave (11 Sep 2014)

On the cambridge guided busway one tactic that you _could_ employ but I'm in no way suggesting anyone does this of course - if a horse has left a present on the path and perhaps its been raining so the consistency is that of baby food or porridge for maximum explosive smattering, one could potentially ride fast right up to the aforementioned poo-landmine with the wheelsucker in tow, then swerve to avoid at the very last second, then have a nice lonely ride , unencumbered by the unwanted responsibility of leading someone half an inch off your back wheel.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Sep 2014)

Cyclopathic said:


> That's three options.


Nobody expects (&c) ...


----------



## jdtate101 (11 Sep 2014)

If you're in front and he half wheels you, should there be contact it's him who going to go down not you (most likely case, but not always). Just wait for a small incline, put a dig in and drop the fuc**r like a bad curry the following day.


----------



## Longshot (11 Sep 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> You asked; "Out of interest, what do you think is an acceptable distance to sit behind another cyclist for any length of time?"
> 
> None. That's my answer, (and what I thought I'd posted) unless you know each other & have ridden together a fair bit. NONE.
> 
> How's that?



None distance? Not even 50 yards?


----------



## glenn forger (11 Sep 2014)

Four miles?


----------



## Ganymede (11 Sep 2014)

User13710 said:


> Does someone riding just behind you actually make it harder then?


Looks like it might have done so for fossy (see Tales of Today's Commute).


----------



## Ganymede (11 Sep 2014)

User13710 said:


> Nasty story, but that wasn't what I meant.


Yeah, I know - you meant does is cost anything to be the one in front, which is an interesting question. I think if you would otherwise be just grinding along on your own, then no, although I expect someone will come along with proper figures. I get the feeling though from this and other threads that a lot of people don't like it because it makes them feel unsafe, especially if you're being drafted by someone you don't know and you don't have a mutual understanding about riding together.

It never happens to me as I always cycle alone on country roads. And am very slow...


----------



## Brightski (11 Sep 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Does anyone else suffer from this?
> 
> Over the past few weeks I seem to be getting two different cyclists getting on my back wheel and staying there. One is a fairly nice young lad who after talking to him last week now, when given the lift of the right elbow, comes past and takes over and we seem to get home fine. I don't know they guy but he is polite and we say hi and bye when we meet and part. The other older guy in his fourties rides like an idiot. He gets behind me, half wheels me and once touched my rear mech. I have asked politely to pull back or pass without joy so yesterday I had enough and gave him a piece of my mind. He seemed to think I was the one in the wrong...
> 
> Anyone else deal with idiots like this. It should be noted we are on the Bristol to Bath Cycle Path and I am trying to get home quickly but safely and give other walkers and riders due care and respect but this guy is a nobber.


Touching your rear mech, what a d1ckhead, I occasionally have people sit on my wheel if they say do you mind or are light hearted its fine but if they sit there and say nothing = Nob jockey!


----------



## slowmotion (11 Sep 2014)

The person behind is, to some extent, getting a tow so the person in front has to work harder to make progress. I think I read that professional cyclists in a peleton use 30% less effort compared to a rider going at the same speed out in front.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Sep 2014)

Longshot said:


> None distance? Not even 50 yards?


Ah, the Zeno's Wheelsucker Paradox, eh?

But yes, you understand me correctly.


----------



## Dragonwight (11 Sep 2014)

User13710 said:


> Does someone riding just behind you actually make it harder then?



Everyone is of course different, however it feels no different to me than someone who tailgates you in a car. Firstly like their trying to pressure you to go faster then of course you have the added worry of an unknown quantity right up your backside, if I move for this pothole will they, will we collide? So yes it is extra work and an invasion of your personal space. You have a whole empty road why ride right up my arse. The only reason I can think of is because they want you to do the hard work while they get a freebie. As you put it a cheek.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Sep 2014)

User13710 said:


> Does someone riding just behind you actually make it harder then?


I don't think it does but it really pi**es me off for one, I like the solitude and silence of my bikes not some creaky, squeaky clicking thingy in my hearing range,


----------



## slowmotion (11 Sep 2014)

User13710 said:


> Well, no. The one at the back works less hard, but that doesn't mean the one at the front has to work any harder. The one at the front is just cutting a hole in the air.


We need an expert in aerodynamics.. I'm guessing that the airflow behind the front rider is different depending on whether or not there is another second rider. This might influence the air resistance experienced by the front rider.

Just guessing...

Edit: TMN, that's absolute rubbish! In fact the front rider seems to use 5% less energy if there is somebody behind. Well I never. See here...
http://www.bicyclesource.com/slipstreaming


----------



## raleighnut (11 Sep 2014)

slowmotion said:


> We need an expert in aerodynamics.. I'm guessing that the airflow behind the front rider is different depending on whether or not there is another second rider. This might influence the air resistance experienced by the front rider.
> 
> Just guessing...
> 
> ...


That's cos of the area of low pressure behind a moving object and also the eddy currents in the disturbed air but I wouldn't have expected it to be 5% at the relatively low speeds (sub 50mph) that cycles travel at.


----------



## vernon (11 Sep 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Ignore them. Or do what I do.........I'm soooooo slow these days that nobody wants to follow me.



I'd follow you to the ends of the Earth


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Sep 2014)

slowmotion said:


> Edit: TMN, that's absolute rubbish! In fact the front rider seems to use 5% less energy if there is somebody behind. Well I never. See here...
> http://www.bicyclesource.com/slipstreaming


Yep, I think I read that.

For me, it's not the slipstreaming, or the idea of extra work, it's more a case not knowing how well the rider behind knows the road, what their observational skill is like, whether I should be pointing out hazards, the fact that they block my view of traffic coming up &c. 

It's a blinking nuisance. (Plus, if you need to slipstream a tubby monkey on a tourer, you need to have a think about your life choices).


----------



## summerdays (11 Sep 2014)

For me it's not knowing their skill level, and whether they can react in time. One time the guy who was sitting on my back wheel was a rude impatient sort, I'd slowed as there was a slower cyclist in front who had just passed a pedestrian but was slow returning to the side afterwards. I was ok with that, whereas Mr Impatient felt the need to ring his bell, and the poor chap apologised unnecessarily to me.


----------



## Crankarm (12 Sep 2014)

Brightski said:


> *Touching your rear mech*, what a d1ckhead, I occasionally have people sit on my wheel if they say do you mind or are light hearted its fine but if they sit there and say nothing = Nob jockey!



Perv .


----------



## Crankarm (12 Sep 2014)

hatwell said:


> I too would to interested in the above. Also, I will sit on people's wheel if they have decided to pass me and then just plonk themselves right in front on me at only marginally faster than the speed I'm already travelling, this absolutely does my head in.



A man's gotta know his limitations ………….


----------



## Crankarm (12 Sep 2014)

Globalti said:


> On the London 100 (shortened to 86 thanks to the American hurricane) a very pleasant woman cyclist got on my back wheel and rode along with me for a while, probably happy that I was one of the few who had fitted protection to prevent her from getting a face full of spray. We alternated with our efforts for a few miles and enjoyed some great intercourse until I experienced a sudden deflation and she left me.



It only takes a hole in your rubber to mean game over.


----------



## Kestevan (12 Sep 2014)

I can't say it really bothers me, but there are a few things the drafter should be aware of.

I'm not pointing out hazards.
i'm going to ride in the same manner as if you were not there. 
If I have to slow or stop I will do, without informing you. 
Oh and if you run in to me at any point, for whatever reason I'm going to twat you. 

The ones that really boil my urine however are the guys who hate being passed. You overtake them and then they suddenly speed up, and either hang on for dear life or worse pass you and immediately slow down again. My favorite way to deal with these parasites is to find a nice long hill and slowly increase the speed, ideally so they don't get dropped immediately. Done properly you can wring one of these clowns out so that by the top they're absolutely spent.


----------



## albion (12 Sep 2014)

I think it was Boardman who said it was 3% less energy needed for the front rider.
That likely being a more real world figure.


It is quite fascinating to see who and who doesn't see bike space as being their own little castle.


----------



## fimm (12 Sep 2014)

Longshot said:


> None distance? Not even 50 yards?


 
I think people have not understood Longshot's question, which as I understand it, is as follows: Mr Longshot is cycling along when out of a side road appears another cyclist in front of Longshot. It soon becomes apparent that the two cyclists are traveling at the same speed. Longshot does not wish to overtake the other cyclist. What distance should he leave between himself and the cyclist in front?

For what it is worth, in triathlons where drafting is not allowed you are told to leave 7 meters between yourself and the bike in front. That's about the length of a bus. That might be impractical in busy urban areas!


----------



## Ganymede (12 Sep 2014)

albion said:


> I think it was Boardman who said it was 3% less energy needed for the front rider.
> That likely being a more real world figure.
> 
> 
> It is quite fascinating to see who and who doesn't see bike space as being their own little castle.


Well if anyone rode close to me without agreement I think I would be antsy. Also I do think that there is the feeling for some people that the bike is the de-stressor, the bloke's shed-on-wheels where mental freedom and carefree travel combine (and competitiveness and technical obsession, obv!) so having an unwanted encroachment on that is going to be more than annoying.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Sep 2014)

fimm said:


> I think people have not understood Longshot's question, which as I understand it, is as follows: Mr Longshot is cycling along when out of a side road appears another cyclist in front of Longshot. It soon becomes apparent that the two cyclists are traveling at the same speed. Longshot does not wish to overtake the other cyclist. What distance should he leave between himself and the cyclist in front?


Ah, right. I reckon on a minimum of three or four bike lengths, meself. "Able to stop within the distance you can see to be clear."


----------



## summerdays (12 Sep 2014)

I'm probably comfortable with about two bike lengths behind me as long as it isn't for miles after that it can get a bit creepy as I slow on hills so much that most would past me at that point.


----------



## albion (12 Sep 2014)

3 or 4 ?

I once recall that I was at about 8 lengths going into Morpeth and this guy was getting agitated looking back non stop to see if he had not dropped me. Like many cyclists I get into a relaxed slow state so being woken up by being passed is a hint to get moving.

When passing someone I near enough never look back. I'm simply doing my own thing which does not change one iota if I've encouraged someone to keep pace. And I guess looking back is usually an acknowledgement of fragility, we do see that all the time in racing.


----------



## winjim (12 Sep 2014)

When I pass someone I always shoulder check, but only to make sure that I've cleared them ok and everyone is safe. I do worry, however, that they think I'm checking to see if I've dropped them and trying to turn it into a race. I'm not, honest!


----------



## Globalti (12 Sep 2014)

There's a simple way of defusing all this antagonism and tension: just ride alongside the other person and have a pleasant chat with them. If necessary, ask them if they mind you jumping on for a few miles.

A few weeks ago I took a South African customer out for a ride round some of my local roads in the Ribble valley. I was tired from a ride the previous day and he was younger than me, bigger, well muscled and supposedly a triathlete. Yet he sat on my wheel for the entire day, churning along in the big ring. When we reached Jeffrey Hill, a short but steep local shortcut, he set off in the big ring. "You'll need that small ring!" said I. "Should be okay!" he replied and off he went like a rat up a drinpipe. Half way up I met him coming back down, fiddling with the shifters. I thought he had actually broken the chain but now, thinking about his lack of pace-sharing skill, I am beginning to wonder if he actually knew how to use the front gears. The day before our ride he had texted asking if his Shimano cleats would work with our Look pedals, so I'm beginning to think my doubts about his experience were well-founded.


----------



## Crankarm (12 Sep 2014)

albion said:


> *I think it was Boardman who said it was 3% less energy needed for the front rider.*
> That likely being a more real world figure.
> 
> 
> It is quite fascinating to see who and who doesn't see bike space as being their own little castle.



So is this why he spent much of his time wheel sucking ?


----------



## Crankarm (12 Sep 2014)

I just can't abide free loaders.


----------



## cd365 (12 Sep 2014)

Whilst commuting home last night I saw a cyclist a couple of hundred yards away from me, I was catching him up but not chasing him, up a short hill he pulled away. It looked like to me he was training to a certain cadence. Down a hill I caught him and passed him, he sat on my wheel for the next mile, then came past, said "thanks for the tow", sprinted clear then took the next left. It didn't bother me at all.

Sunday I sat on the wheel of a cyclist I had caught, he appeared to be a better cyclist than me so didn't want to overtake, thinking he would go a different way to me, he didn't, I pulled in front for a while, then he pulled alongside and we had a chat. It was all very pleasant.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Sep 2014)

Cool.

I had someone run into the back of me when I had to make a stop - the impact forced one of my canti brakes under my wheel rim, making a nice scratch on a pretty new rim, and necessitating 5 minutes or so of work to free it and make the bike rideable again. All fairly low speed too.

So personally, I don't like it, not from people I don't know, and I don't slipstream people I don't know.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (12 Sep 2014)

I think I'd just stop look back at the culprit and ask them if they're going to sit there all night because I'm not moving until they're gone.


----------



## albion (12 Sep 2014)

Looking at my bike I do notice that the seat is pretty much on my back wheel.


----------



## Longshot (12 Sep 2014)

fimm said:


> I think people have not understood Longshot's question, which as I understand it, is as follows: Mr Longshot is cycling along when out of a side road appears another cyclist in front of Longshot. It soon becomes apparent that the two cyclists are traveling at the same speed. Longshot does not wish to overtake the other cyclist. What distance should he leave between himself and the cyclist in front?
> 
> For what it is worth, in triathlons where drafting is not allowed you are told to leave 7 meters between yourself and the bike in front. That's about the length of a bus. That might be impractical in busy urban areas!





John the Monkey said:


> Ah, right. I reckon on a minimum of three or four bike lengths, meself. "Able to stop within the distance you can see to be clear."



Thanks - that helps!


----------



## evo456 (13 Sep 2014)

3/4 bike lengths is ok, main concern is safety, half wheeling is a no no. At the end of the day, if i'm going at my own pace and they decide to draft and pass me later on -so be it, providing they don't pass and then go slower/hold me up. Equally I think it's ok to pass someone (safely) when they are slowing down for a junction, and I have a better view/assessed the situation/in the right gear etc, not everyone takes the same time as others assessing the road situation. I don't own the road so fully expect there to be other cyclist/road users too, I do follow another cyclist (not wheel sucking) like following a pacemaker, it's just like following the speed of traffic in the car. This can be misconstrued differently by other cyclist, that's fine, because I can't go around telling everyone I meet on the road what I and how I think.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Sep 2014)

I have never had a problem with this.


----------

